
Windows 10 Update Prompts the User to Try Edge - cpeterso
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/10/19/windows-10-block-chrome-firefox/
======
heavymark
I agree, the title of the Forbes article is completely false. Windows does not
block anyone from changing their default browser, they simply as the actual
article says, "gently push users towards trying what will be a fundamental
product in the company’s future."

On Mac when when using Chrome it prompts you in the app and on google you to
switch to Chrome.

I don't blame cpeterso since he just used the title from Forbes. Shame on
Forbes on click bait.

------
smegel
Terrible headline, the word "block" only appears once in the actual article:

> The objective this time is to actively __block __further growth of Google
> Chrome and Firefox by trying to make users reconsider their decision to make
> it their default web browser.

Disgraceful.

------
cosarara97
Click-bait and misleading. Prompting the user to try Edge is not 'blocking'.

~~~
dang
Ok, we replaced that bit with your phrase. If anyone can suggest a more
accurate and neutral title, we can change it again.

------
cosmosgenius
This is so messed up and completely misleading. No where in their popup have
they mentioned not to use other browsers.

Man!! times have changed so much that promoting your own products is now
considered as a taboo.

~~~
orev
And today is the day I was reminded that most of the people on this site are
probably too young to remember the Microsoft lost a major anti-trust case
because of exactly this kind of behavior. They are still a monopoly and still
cannot legally take actions like this.

------
craigvn
I am seriously considering moving to Edge anyway once I have Win10 on my work
PC (so could be years!) Performance of Chrome is really poor now.

------
WorldWideWayne
I won't even look at it until it has adblock and other extensions.

